# Used PE Textbooks - Surveying, Water Resources and Environmental, Chelapati, Lindeburg, Practice Exams



## Bertha (Sep 9, 2021)

I have a bunch of PE review books I no longer need. I have the listed below and as shown on the pictures including Chelapati 9th Edition. Some of these books have pencil writing and tabs. Asking for a donation and must be local pickup. I will not ship. Located in LA County area. Please message me if you are interested.

View attachment 23495


----------

